# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  यूं करें कामसूत्र की शुरुआत

## xman

कामसूत्र, सेक्स, यौवन: यह शब्द सुनते ही आम तौर पर लोगों के मन में अजीब विचार आने लग जाते हैं। इसका मुख्य कारण हमरे देश और समाज में सम्भोग व शारीरिक संबंधों के प्रति फैली गलत मानसिकता तथा सही जानकारियों का अभाव होना है।

----------


## xman

वास्तव में प्रेम की उत्पत्ति सिर्फ मन या हृदय में ही नहीं होती शरीर में भी होती है। स्त्री-पुरुष यदि एक दूसरे के शरीर से प्रेम नहीं करते हैं तो मन, हृदय या आत्मा से प्रेम करने का कोई महत्व नहीं। प्रेम की शुरुआत ही शरीर से होती है।और संभोग ही दाम्पत्य सुख-शांति की आधारशिला भी है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

कामसूत्र के बारे में यह कहना गलत नहीं होगा कि यह व्*यक्ति के सामाजिक और निजी जीवन के हर भाग को समाहित करता है। यह वहां पहुंचता है जहां आमतौर पर व्*यक्ति की दृष्टि नहीं पहुंचती। यह न केवल काम की बात करता है, बल्कि प्रेम की प्रवृत्ति, परिवार की भूमिका और परिवार की महत्ता आदि के बारे में भी विस्*तृत चर्चा करता है।

----------


## xman

दांपत्य जीवन का प्रारंभ करने वाले सभी लोगों को कामसूत्र को कम से कम एक बार तो अवश्य पढना चाहिए। कामसूत्र महज एक ग्रंथ अथवा सम्भोग पुराण मात्र नहीं है, बल्कि यह गृहस्थ जीवन को सही तरीके से जीने का सलीका भी बताता है। यह बताता है कि किस प्रकार आप अपने साथी के साथ कुछ बातों का खयाल रख नीरस संबंधों को आनंदमय और उत्साहपूर्ण बनाता है।

----------


## xman

सम्भोग से पहले अपने सभी संकोचों और शर्म को दरकिनार कर दें। अपने साथी को भी अच्छा महसूस करने में सहायता करें। फिर अपनी साथी कि पोशाक को आहिस्ता से खोलें और अपने सीधे हाथ से पकड़ते हुए गले से लगायें। अब किसी हलके-फुल्के सामान्य विषय पर चर्चा करना शुरू करें। ध्यान रहे कि चर्चा के लिए कोई गंभीर विषय का चुनाव न करें। यह भी ध्यान रखें कि वार्तालाप में आपके साथी की भी बराबर भागीदारी बनी रहे।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*कुछ आसनों का भी आनंद लें*
ऐसा माना जाता है कि जब संभोग की चरम अवस्था होती है उस वक्त विचार खो जाते हैं। इस दशा में जो आनंद की अनुभूति होती है वह समाधि के चरम आनंद की एक झलक मात्र है। संभोग के अंतिम क्षण में होश में रहने से ही पता चलता है कि ध्यान क्या है।और निर्विचार हो जाना ही समाधि की ओर रखा गया पहला कदम है।

----------


## xman

यदि आपके योंन जीवन में असंतुष्टि की स्थिति में हो तो संबंधों के ख़राब होने यहाँ तक की टूट जाने की नौबत आ जाती है। इसलिए यह बहुत ज़रूरी है कि आप अपने साथी के साथ खुलकर बात करें और वर्तमान व भविष्य में हो सकने वाली समस्यों से बच सकें।

----------


## xman

साथ ही कामसूत्र आपको इस बात की जानकारी देता है की किस तरह आप अपने दांपत्य जीवन में अपने साथी के साथ संबंधों में सामंजस बना कर उसे और अधिक खुशहाल, और रोमांचक बना सकतें हैं।

----------

